# Dog stitches out after 7 days??



## neverpromised (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

Our senior pup, Kally (she's 11), had two sebaceous cysts removed last Friday. One was on her back thigh and the other was at the very base of her tail  The one on the base of her tail was really big and had ruptured, so it had to be removed. The vet said the area would be "tight," given that there wasn't as much skin to close the wound. So far it looks to be healing well. It is slightly irritated in one place -- probably from her attempting to "scoot" on the ground a few times. The vet said several times that the stitches should be ready to come out Friday afternoon - 7 days exactly. 

Does this seem too soon? She's a new vet to us and so far she has been wonderful, but we are paranoid pet parents  My husband is really afraid that's too soon and that the wound would reopen over the weekend and we would have to go to the emergency vet. When she had a similar surgery two years ago on her neck, those stitches stayed in 10 days I think. 

Kally really hates the stitches. She seems "freaked out" by them and is clearly distressed about her tail. Of course I don't know if it's just painful or the stitches themselves are bugging her. I'd like her to get them out as soon as possible to give her relief but I want NO chances of the wound reopening - I don't think we would handle that well  

Anyone else have any feedback on their experiences? Thank you!!


----------



## kelly528 (Feb 13, 2014)

It's very possible that if she is not liking them, this vet's decision is also based on the risk of her pulling them out. If the area is tight as well, she's probably feeling it. Don't be afraid to ask the vet how they came to this decision, but 7-10 days should be sufficient for closure, especially if she is old and not running around or rough-housing a whole lot.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Frost just had a subq cyst removed last week. His stitches came out after 7 days and were fine, but it wasn't a situation with things being pulled tight or what have you. Definitely ask, but a week for anything that doesn't go into the body cavity/that is just skin deep, is about right.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The stitches itch, and the area pulls somewhat, annoying the dog - that's normal. 7 days is also normal for removal ... an incision is just a planned cut, and most cut injuries heal in one to two weeks, closing in about a week, and then swelling goes down by the second week.

I'm sure that your Vet will listen to your concerns and explain his decision.


----------

